# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Anemia mikrocytarna

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, trzy miesiące temu byłam u lekarza z wynikami badań krwi i okazało się, że mam anemię mikrocytarną, ponieważ niższe MCV, Hb:10,9 i żelazo w normie. Pani doktor przepisała mi kwas foliowy i kazała po miesiącu zrobić kolejne wyniki no i Hb: 11 a po następnym miesiącu Hb: 11,2. Stąd moje pytanie, dlaczego anemię mikrocytarną leczy się kasem foliowym (którego niedobór powoduje anemię makrocytarną)? I jaka może być przyczyna ten anemii skoro żelazo jest w normie i jakie dodatkowe badania powinnam zrobić?
Pozdrawiam..

----------


## Patryk86

Słusznie Pani sugeruje, że kwas foliowy i witamina B12 stosowane są, między innymi w leczeniu anemii makrocytowej.
Dlatego najlepiej byłoby zapytać się swojego lekarza, co skłoniło go do zastosowania kwasu foliowego.
Podejrzewam, że lekarza wprowadził leczenie empiryczne, kierując się tym, że 
1) kwas foliowy jest jednym z czynników krwiotwórczych
2) żelazo jest wn.
3) u kobiet najczęściej zapotrzebowanie na kwas foliowy jest zwiększone
4) w niektórych niedokrwistościach stwierdza się niedobór kilku czynników krwiotwórczych jednocześnie, dlatego obraz niedokrwistości może nie być charakterystyczny dla niedoboru jednego z nich
5) w niektórych niedokrwistościach hemolitycznych występują mikrocyty i prawidłowe stężenie żelaza, a zwiększone zapotrzebowanie na kwas foliowy

Jednocześnie niezależnie od kwasu foliowego, należy stosować suplementy zawierające miedź, mangan, wit. C - gdyż wszystkie te składniki działają krwiotwórczo.
Stosowanie żelaza w niedokrwistości przebiegającej z prawidłowym jego stężeniem jest nie tylko niewskazane, ale może być także szkodliwe.
Stwierdziła Pani, że stężenie żelaza jest w normie.
Proszę pamiętać, że aby jednoznacznie odpowiedzieć na to pytanie, oznaczenie żelaza należałoby powtórzyć, oraz że stężenie żelaza rano jest około 50% większe niż w godzinach popołudniowych (nawet gdyby człowiek przez ten cały czas pozostawał na czczo), a także że prawidłowy wynik oznaczenia żelaza we krwi nie wyklucza jego niedoboru - np. poziom tego pierwiastka w surowicy może być w normie, ale w tkankach i szpiku może być jego niedobór, stąd organizm nie wykorzystuje go należycie.
Tak jest najczęściej w chorobach przewlekłych, stanach zapalnych, chorobach autoimmunologicznych, nawet bo przebytych infekcjach bakteryjnych lub wirusowych.
Nie podała Pani jednej bardzo ważnej informacji - jakie są wartości MCH i MCHC, oraz czy liczba erytrocytów jest w normie, w okolicach normy, nieznacznie obniżona, czy wyraźnie zmniejszona.
Jeżeli MCH, MCHC są poniżej normy, a erytrocyty nieznacznie obniżone lub w normie, to pomimo wszystko sugerowałbym niedobór żelaza.
Jeżeli MCH, MCHC są w normie lub powyżej normy - sugerowałbym choroby zakaźne (także bakteryjne, nawet ginekologiczne - Chlamydia), przebyte infekcje, choroby autoimmunlogiczne, niedokrwistości hemolityczne.

Jeżeli zaś chodzi o wzrost hemoglobiny z 10,9 do 11, 2 to wcale nie musi to być spowodowane stosowaniem kwasu foliowego, co więcej, nie musi to świadczyć, że poziom hemoglobiny istotnie się zwiększył - po prostu 3 wartości, które Pani podała, spowodowane są błędami przypadkowymi, które istnieją zawsze, a nie zmianą stężenia oznaczanego parametru.
Większość rutynowych laboratoriów diagnostycznych stosuje metody charakteryzujące się nieprecyzją oznaczania hemoglobiny określaną przez odchylenie standardowe SD=0,4-0,5 g/dl, co oznacza, że dopiero zmiana stężenia hemoglobiny o 2SD (dwa odchylenia standardowe), czyli 0,8-1,0 g/dl pozwala z prawdopodobieństwem 95% stwierdzić, że dwa wyniki się istotnie różnią.
W Pani przypadku można na 95% stwierdzić, że stężenie hemoglobiny wzrosło, jeżeli osiągnie poziom przynajmniej 11,7 g/dl (10,9+0,8).

----------


## Patryk86

Jeżeli zaś chodzi o dodatkowe badania:
stężenie bilirubiny w surowicy,
liczba retikulocytów,
CRP,
kwas foliowy w surowicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedź.   :Smile: 
Jeśli chodzi o MCH, MCHC były poniżej normy a liczba erytrocytów jest w normie.

----------

